# Car vibration after driven with bent wheel



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Front wheel or rear wheel?

Front wheel, check for a bad hub assembly, upper and lower ball joints, tie rods and bushings.

Rear wheel, check for bad hub assembly and bushings.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Was this "new" wheel actually new, or did you buy another used wheel.

Could it be bent also.

Check the wheel bearings on said wheels hub or axle.

Was the tire balanced correctly.


ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Check all the suspension and drive line components. The excessive vibration either loosened something or wore something out.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

It sounds like both wheels were bent & they only noticed one. I never trusted craigslist.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Tire has a wear pattern from the bent wheel?:vs_cool:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

First things for mostly free and don't charge yourself for labor.

Check tire run out, both concentric and lateral. Jack the wheel up, place an object against the tire, maybe a 2x4 block and rotate the tire. If there is run out the block will be pushed away at the high area. If out of round guestimate the amount or actually measure if you're good.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

You could also have the wheels checked for balance.
You may have lost a weight.
Maybe not balanced right to begin with.
Maybe not balanced at all.

If you can't figure it out I would get some help.
Next time you will know what it is
Then you can pass it forward.


----------



## Rob_hdz1994 (Feb 24, 2018)

It was the driver rear wheel that was bent. It was the only and I believe it is the inly only one that bounces pretty drastically. The new wheel I got was used but it was not bent and I just recently got tire balanced on all four tires for good meausres. I did tried putting a water bottle next to it and spin the tire but did not got any results. I got to check the bushings and rods but just visually and looked ok to me but going to double check. I also found some info on driveshaft center support bearing that I just moved around and it feels loose but idk if it supposed to be like that or has to stay firm? Also going to check u joints. Hope to find the problem. Thank you for your help so far and I'll try to keep updating on what I may find


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Rob_hdz1994 said:


> It was the driver rear wheel that was bent. It was the only and I believe it is the inly only one that bounces pretty drastically. The new wheel I got was used but it was not bent and I just recently got tire balanced on all four tires for good meausres. I did tried putting a water bottle next to it and spin the tire but did not got any results. I got to check the bushings and rods but just visually and looked ok to me but going to double check. I also found some info on driveshaft center support bearing that I just moved around and it feels loose but idk if it supposed to be like that or has to stay firm? Also going to check u joints. Hope to find the problem. Thank you for your help so far and I'll try to keep updating on what I may find


You have probably found the problem with the drive shaft. 

It's been so long - 1962 - since I had a similar problem I had forgotten bout those things. IIR mine was so bad it became noticeable around 20 mph.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Ditto on the driveshaft bearing.

Any loose bearing on it and you get a shaky ride, then it flies out and you go nowhere .


ED


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Also check for broken bands in the tire
A bubble in the tire.


----------



## Rob_hdz1994 (Feb 24, 2018)

I changed the driveshaft center support bearing and also the rear coupler. It helped with the vibration a bit but still happening round 50mph. I check te left rear tire and I believe I found the problem with the tires that are out of round. I will be saving some money and replace the tires. Keep y'all updated. Thank you.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Some of your better tire shops do tire trueing (shaving). I’d call around and see if any in your area do it. They can tell you if your tires are out of round and shave them to make them round.


----------

